# Brand New To BreakPack, Any Tips Or Advice That Any Of You Can Give Me?



## Noah1880 (Jul 6, 2022)

Hello EveryOne! Brand New To The Website And Now Brand New To BreakPack, (Just A Little Context)  I Started Off In The Packing Department At My DC, Went From Packing For 6 Months To Feeding For The Remaining Time Up Until This Point In My Job Change, Being In That Department I Never Would Have Known That My DC Was HUGE I Always Thought When I Walked In It Was JUST The Packing Department And Thats It, But I Was Sadly Mistaken LOL! I Started This New Job Change Of Departments Sunday July 3rd And So Far What I Know Now About Breakpack is Very Easy, Verbally Explainning But Actually Performing My First Task And Driving The Equipment For The First Time Ever For The Past Two Days Was Quite The Experience .... In The Best Way Possible, I HAVE NEVER Been Any WareHouse Operational Equipment, But Learning The Cherry Picker Was A Bit Challenging When It Came To Learning It In General But As I Continue To Do It And Drive It, Got Easier And Easier, I Got Certified On That 2nd Night Which I Didn't Think It Would Happen Being I Was So Nervous To Perform Well. So Anyway I Am Hella Excited For The New Journey I Will Be On, So To You All For Those Thats Been In Breakpack And Who Have Been On The Cherry Picker, What Advice And Or Tips You Can Give Me Being For SomeOne Who Is Brand New LOL (Besides The Safety Talk) I Fully Understand This ... LOL Trust Me. But Any Other Advice Experience Was And What You Have Learned To Do And Your Personal Experience Would Be Great To Read! 

Thanks!!


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 6, 2022)

Advice: Punctuation marks and paragraphs are your friends.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jul 6, 2022)

Are you in a legacy building, auto-rebin building, or UDC?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 6, 2022)

Noah1880 said:


> Hello EveryOne! Brand New To The Website And Now Brand New To BreakPack, (Just A Little Context)  I Started Off In The Packing Department At My DC, Went From Packing For 6 Months To Feeding For The Remaining Time Up Until This Point In My Job Change, Being In That Department I Never Would Have Known That My DC Was HUGE I Always Thought When I Walked In It Was JUST The Packing Department And Thats It, But I Was Sadly Mistaken LOL! I Started This New Job Change Of Departments Sunday July 3rd And So Far What I Know Now About Breakpack is Very Easy, Verbally Explainning But Actually Performing My First Task And Driving The Equipment For The First Time Ever For The Past Two Days Was Quite The Experience .... In The Best Way Possible, I HAVE NEVER Been Any WareHouse Operational Equipment, But Learning The Cherry Picker Was A Bit Challenging When It Came To Learning It In General But As I Continue To Do It And Drive It, Got Easier And Easier, I Got Certified On That 2nd Night Which I Didn't Think It Would Happen Being I Was So Nervous To Perform Well. So Anyway I Am Hella Excited For The New Journey I Will Be On, So To You All For Those Thats Been In Breakpack And Who Have Been On The Cherry Picker, What Advice And Or Tips You Can Give Me Being For SomeOne Who Is Brand New LOL (Besides The Safety Talk) I Fully Understand This ... LOL Trust Me. But Any Other Advice Experience Was And What You Have Learned To Do And Your Personal Experience Would Be Great To Read!
> 
> Thanks!!


Please list your codes.


----------



## Noah1880 (Jul 7, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Advice: Punctuation marks and paragraphs are your friends.


Lol; This Doesn't Answer What I Wrote But Thanks For This Advice.


----------



## Noah1880 (Jul 7, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Are you in a legacy building, auto-rebin building, or UDC?


I Have No Idea To Be Honest.


----------



## Noah1880 (Jul 7, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Are you in a legacy building, auto-rebin building, or UDC?


I Have No Idea, Can You Please Explain What Each of Those Means


----------



## Noah1880 (Jul 7, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Please list your codes.


What Codes??!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 7, 2022)

Noah1880 said:


> I Have No Idea, Can You Please Explain What Each of Those Means


correction keys


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jul 7, 2022)

Noah1880 said:


> I Have No Idea, Can You Please Explain What Each of Those Means


Legacy breakpack picks using pre-printed orange labels and the symbol unit on the order picker.
Auto-rebin buildings pick using a zebra and a hip printer (but still have some legacy).
UDCs are basically 1 big packing department plus seasonal stuff that serve more stores but ship to RDCs who forward the cartons to the stores. I think they use legacy, but their labels are closer to a gold color than orange.


----------



## Hal (Jul 7, 2022)

Also is your department called MBP or MLP?


----------



## Noah1880 (Jul 16, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> correction keys


What Is Correction Keys?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Noah1880 (Jul 16, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Legacy breakpack picks using pre-printed orange labels and the symbol unit on the order picker.
> Auto-rebin buildings pick using a zebra and a hip printer (but still have some legacy).
> UDCs are basically 1 big packing department plus seasonal stuff that serve more stores but ship to RDCs who forward the cartons to the stores. I think they use legacy, but their labels are closer to a gold color than orange.i


I Am Doing The First One, Legacy BreakPack


----------



## Noah1880 (Jul 16, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Are you in a legacy building, auto-rebin building, or UDC?


Legacy Building, Yes!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 16, 2022)

Noah1880 said:


> What Is Correction Keys?!?!?!?!?!?!


Dc have keys


----------

